# Hard bodies - one treble or two?



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

I thought this was an interesting one to throw out there.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ive always left the trebles on,


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Me too, but I will vote and include my say in the vote!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I take the middle one off, to prevent snags...........most fisho mags show the fish caught on the ear hooks, so to me it made sence to remove them.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I used to remove all my middle trebles to help reduce snags, but lately I've been putting them back on, especially the floating and surface varieties. I've learnt to feel for snags and just float the lure over it, rather than just keep winding. I also find in the yak they are easier to retrieve.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I gave up removing trebles unless they were damaged or i wanted stronger trebles fitted. I have tried rear only but found some fish were taking the middle trebles so I refitted middles.


----------



## Azza (Dec 25, 2006)

Ive always left them on.
Has anyone noticed if the lure swims better/different with the middle one off?


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

i only take them off on surface lures because with the weed up here and the bottom treble get caught on the week sitting on the surface

Jay


----------

